# HELP PLEASE swollen penis on my young nubian buck



## Chef (Jan 13, 2013)

My little buck has a swollen penis. And I'm  not sure why. how do I fix this and what caused it hes playful eatting and drinking ok its been like this since yesterday. hes not acting like hes in any pain. lol my husband said "if that was me I would be hurting" any advice as to what to do would be appreciated thanks.  :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2013)

how old is he?


----------



## Chef (Jan 13, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> how old is he?


HES ABOUT 6 MONTHS OLD THE SHEATH IS SWOLLEN  ( SORRY FOR THE CAPS I BROKE MY GLASSES LOL WAITING FOR THE SUPERGLUE TO DRY) LIKE I SAID  HES NOT ACTING LIKE IT HURTS OR ANYTHING  HES NOT ACTING SICK ITS REALY PUZZLING TO ME IVE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2013)

spend time obseving him peeing, is there a good steady stream or is it dribbling pee out.  Is there a discharge or build up on the hairs on  the end?  

I would start with 5 day course of anitbiotics for an infection,  Ijectable Procain G,  1 cc per 40lbs, twice a day for the first couple of days, then one time a day.  See if that helps. 

Your other option is to consider Urinary calculi and treat him with ammonia chloride. 

What breed?
Is he geting grain?  pelleted feed?  Corn?


----------



## Chef (Jan 13, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> spend time obseving him peeing, is there a good steady stream or is it dribbling pee out.  Is there a discharge or build up on the hairs on  the end?
> 
> I would start with 5 day course of anitbiotics for an infection,  Ijectable Procain G,  1 cc per 40lbs, twice a day for the first couple of days, then one time a day.  See if that helps.
> 
> ...


he eats deer feed, whole oats, barley mix, and some some hay. and yeah its just dribbling out.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh no. You can't feed grain to a buck esp. if that's all he's getting like that. It very well could be UC.


----------



## Chef (Jan 13, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Oh no. You can't feed grain to a buck esp. if that's all he's getting like that. It very well could be UC.


My other buck eats grain. they also get hay I dont feed him alot of it just some. hes never had any problems


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2013)

yes, he has Urinary calculi. 

Go to your grocery store this evening and get a powedered product called Fruit Fresh for keeping fruit from browning,  Also, get some lemon juice.  

Mix 2 tablespoons of Fruit Fresh into 2 ounces of water, or mix the wter 50/50 with lemon juice. 
Drench you buck every 4 hours.  with this, 
take away all grain.
give grass hay or pasture only. 

Call your vet in the morning, or go to your feed store/farm store or call them and get Ammonia Chloride(it is like a salt, but acidic).  Somes sell it by the pound, or for an entire bag, you don't need an entire bag, but you do need it. So get some. 

You can also order this at Jefferslivestock.com
http://www.jefferspet.com/ammonium-chloride/camid/LIV/cp/AX-AN/

Follow the treatment directions on this website, or talk to your vet. Ammonia Chloride is toxic, so measure accurately and read the directions. 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm

Goats are very acceptable to stones, and the improper balance of phosphorus to Calcium in the deer feed and grains you are feeding him, with out added ammonia chloride is the problem.  You will need to change your feeding program of your bucks. We feed grain, but it is a goat grain with ammonia Chloride added.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2013)

okay, with all that said, could it just be an infection causing sweeling.  yes, it could be. But UC if very common.   

You can also give him,  Antibiotics for infection,  Pain medicine from a vet, and dexamethazone from the vet for swelling. Some bucks need surgery for this to be fixed. And they are more likely to get it again, ones having it.


----------



## Chef (Jan 14, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> okay, with all that said, could it just be an infection causing sweeling.  yes, it could be. But UC if very common.
> 
> You can also give him,  Antibiotics for infection,  Pain medicine from a vet, and dexamethazone from the vet for swelling. Some bucks need surgery for this to be fixed. And they are more likely to get it again, ones having it.


ok did what you said about the fruit fresh and lemon. hes still up and about I did give some anti biotics penecillin its all I had the feed store is closed here on sundays. hes not acting sick. hes up and about playful the vet said he would be out to check on him this afternoon ill be at work im heading out now and wont be home till very late tonight. I dont feed much grain just a little  they mostly browse and get hay. just seemed weird this happend to him then again hes been sick before. guess hes just one of those animals that will have problems all his life.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 14, 2013)

Nobody ever has a problem feeding grain to a buck...until they do.

Unless you're balancing his calcium intake to his phosphorus intake, you create UC issues.  Just because you've been lucky doesn't mean it can't or isn't happening.

I would be giving an ammonium chloride drench for a few days, and probably doing some research on properly feeding bucks / wethers.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html


----------



## Chef (Jan 14, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nobody ever has a problem feeding grain to a buck...until they do.
> 
> Unless you're balancing his calcium intake to his phosphorus intake, you create UC issues.  Just because you've been lucky doesn't mean it can't or isn't happening.
> 
> ...


I adopted this little buck from a neighbor. Ive only had him a few days so his issue wasnt caused by me. I know how to feed and I was asking for advice because I have never had this issue with any of my animals. for now hes ok and doing alot better then yesterday. like I said ive never had these issues with my animals. the neghbor gave him to me because they didnt have room for him to browse and couldnt feed him any more


----------

